# devils flower mantis??does anyone breed these?



## chrisnoahdana (Jan 24, 2010)

Wondering if anyone breeds these flower mantids???? Thanks


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

Chrisp said:


> Wondering if anyone breeds these flower mantids???? Thanks


You are in luck! Tier will have some at Hamm on 130310! Christian sometimes sells his at that exhibition, also. I haven't seen him post recently, but you could always p.m. him. I really envy you! Bring back lots of pix!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Jan 25, 2010)

When are you going to stop LOL its sad to see your enjoyment LOL maybe I will go I will take nice pics just for you !


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 26, 2010)

Chrisp said:


> Wondering if anyone breeds these flower mantids???? Thanks


if u get devils flowers mantis i will buy a lot!!! lol


----------



## massaman (Jan 26, 2010)

dont think anyone does in the forum but maybe mantisplace may have some soon I think!


----------



## tier (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi

Yes, I will sell L1-L3 at the Hamm show. Christian will sell them, too, I guess. We have the same price.

I will also sell _Alalomantis muta, Decimiana bolivari_ and _Gongylus gongylodes_.

I will start shipping after the Hamm show, but I guess I can ship them only in europe, we will see...


----------



## ghostman (Jan 26, 2010)

tier said:


> HiYes, I will sell L1-L3 at the Hamm show. Christian will sell them, too, I guess. We have the same price.
> 
> I will also sell _Alalomantis muta, Decimiana bolivari_ and _Gongylus gongylodes_.
> 
> I will start shipping after the Hamm show, but I guess I can ship them only in europe, we will see...


wot are ur prices for ur stock as i will be at hamm


----------



## tier (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi

_Alalomantis muta_ IGM 132:

L1 = 3Euro, L2 = 4Euro, L3 = 5Euro

_Decimiana bolivari_ IGM 162:

L1 = 6Euro

_Gongylus gongylodes _ IGM 3:

L1 = 6Euro, subadult pair = 50Euro

_Idolomantis diabolica_ IGM 25:

L1 = 13Euro, L2 = 17Euro, L3 = 23Euro

Of course you will get them cheaper the more you buy...

regards


----------



## ghostman (Jan 26, 2010)

are u having a stall at the hamm show then?


----------



## tier (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes. I will let you know the room number, row number and table number as soon as I will have these informations available.


----------



## ghostman (Jan 27, 2010)

nice one , but i will be getting my idolos from lars as he is cheaper lol


----------



## tier (Jan 27, 2010)

ghostman said:


> nice one , but i will be getting my idolos from lars as he is cheaper lol


Yes, he does not have the IGM No. 25 stock, so good luck with his Idolos. Same here as always: I want it, but I want the cheapest. I would'nt waste any money on them, but good luck ;-)

It's not by chance that mine are more expensive: Mine you can breed


----------



## tier (Jan 27, 2010)

Ahh, I forgot:

For all who pmed me since yesterday: When I do write that I will not ship them until end of March, that means I will not ship them until the end of march. Earlier, I will not ship them, not inside Germany, not inside EU and not to USA resp. Asia. I do not care if others ship there mantids now - I won't! But thanks for your interest.

regards


----------



## ghostman (Jan 27, 2010)

then how come lars can breed his? and i know a few people that have had his stock and bred them, but i do want a few of ur others u have for sale


----------



## tier (Jan 27, 2010)

ghostman said:


> then how come lars can breed his? and i know a few people that have had his stock and bred them, but i do want a few of ur others u have for sale


Yes, right. That's why they are so abaundant. Because everybody has bred them. Why you do not buy from all these breeders? I know they are very abundant, that's why scemmers made several thousand bucks here in this forum with this species. Actually, knowing this I should double the price. Why shouldn't I take the highest price as I know I have the highest quality? My mantids are perfect and no scam. I think you all must be willing to pay the triple price to me than paying to scammers. So be happy with my low prices.

Well, actually I was not precise: Maybe you know that all stocks of Idolomantis vanished within the second or third generation in the past? Because always the problems start in the third generation? Maybe you know that even breeders much more experienced than you never ever bred any stock of Idolomantis for several generation? Maybe you know that the best breeders failed with all other stocks after the second or third generation?

And maybe you realize that IGM 25 is in stock since 2003 or 2004, and they do not vanish?

Anyway, just give them a try, maybe you will be the first person who will manage the new stock. Or maybe this is the stock you are all waiting for and its a very easy stock which will not vanish like all others.

I for myself bought IGM 25 from Christian because I know this stock is difficult enough - 99% of all people fail with IGM 25, too. So I personally reduced the risk buying IGM 25. But maybe you like risks.

And by the way: I guess Lars will raise his prices for the show, I think I remember his prices at the show are higher than on his site, but who knows...

regards


----------



## ghostman (Jan 27, 2010)

yeh for some reason lars does put up his prices at the show lol anyway enough talk about IGM25 we will see wot deals in bulk u have at the show


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

Sans fait rien, Stefan. Es gibt Idioten in jedem Land!


----------



## Schloaty (Jan 28, 2010)

> Es gibt Idioten in jedem Land!


ganz genau (can't remember the spelling...sheesh)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 28, 2010)

Schloaty said:


> ganz genau (can't remember the spelling...sheesh)


I think that that's "exactly" right, Dave!


----------



## massaman (Jan 28, 2010)

is this suppose to mean hes a idiot in dream land or something?


----------



## ghostman (Jan 28, 2010)

whos a idiot? and isnt this forum english speaking only ???


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 28, 2010)

massaman said:


> is this suppose to mean hes a idiot in dream land or something?


Well, Paul, I can tell you that the first bit, "Sans fait rien," means "Without [he] makes nothing." It was a mild cuss phrase in England in the '30's. There is a song called "With 'er 'ead tucked underneath 'er arm," about the ghost of the late Anne Boleyn, Henry VIII's second wife, which haunts the Tower of London to this day. On one occasion, her ghost met that of the late King, down in the canteen bar,

Said he, "Are you Jane Seymour, Anne Boleyn or Katherine Parr?

For how the sweet san fairy Anne do I know who you are,

With yer 'ead tucked underneath yer arm?"

Stanley Holloway's version, which I listened to endlessly as a child can be found on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTkDGpcWnmU...feature=related

When you listen to it, you may wonder why the drunken sentries would mistake her for a member of the Woolwich Arsenal Football Club, (Go Gunners!), Alec James. This is because he was so short that even with his head on, he could be mistaken for the queen without hers.

I fear that I have forgotten the exact nature of your question, but I hope that this comes close to answering it.


----------



## Schloaty (Jan 30, 2010)

Mass, jedem is every, if I recall my college German well enough....so "there are idiots in every land (country)"


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

as the saying goes,,, I guess the squirrels have not gathered up all the nuts!


----------



## tier (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Katnapper (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful specimen, Tier! I love the pink coloration, and so dainty looking.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Jan 30, 2010)

that specimen is worth every penny that he is charged for!!

this is the species that attracted me to this new world!! LOL wish they had some ppl who could breed em in the states US


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2010)

It is a beautiful pic Tier, is that really the color of it?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 30, 2010)

Great mantis, great pic!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a beautiful specimen right there.


----------



## tier (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi

Thanks all.

To be honest, hibiscusmile, it is its natural colours, but I amplyfied them in Photoshop (levels, colour balance, brightness and contrast etc.). I made it a little more purple and I made the green belt around the base of the Pronutum a little more green ;-)

regards


----------



## sufistic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sure it's still beautiful even before Photoshop edits Stefan! The green pronotum looks similar to what an Orchid would have though lol.


----------



## tier (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the raw version, not altered anyway:





Just compare both pictures on your own to find all differences.

regards


----------



## Christian (Jan 31, 2010)

From time to time I have specimens of the photoshopped pink intensity; most are like the last one though.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 31, 2010)

That's interesting Christian. I assume these are all the same IGM 25 pure bloodline?


----------



## Christian (Jan 31, 2010)

sufistic said:


> That's interesting Christian. I assume these are all the same IGM 25 pure bloodline?


Yes. We mentioned this fact (that L2 are somewhat pinkish) already in our 2006 article. The pink color usually vanishes when they are L4.


----------

